# looking for a pier to fish sat



## biglouie81 (Oct 4, 2007)

We coming to destin this sat looking for a pier to fish also need to know what running to determine what reels i need to bring and what if any regulations the piers have as far as number of rods cast nets o yea and what the best bait to bring thanks Phillip


----------



## SonShine Fishing (Oct 5, 2007)

Okaloosa pier in Fort Walton Beach on the island is closest to Destin. No cast nets allowed. No limit on rods but you don't need more than 4. No large reels 6/0 and larger allowed. Spainish mackeral showed up today in large numbers but small fish. We are hoping for kings to come back if the red tide will clear on out. Frozen cigar minnows for bait if the kings show. Use lures for spainish.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

last weekend the P-Cola pier had some good spanish runs at sundown


----------



## Angler Management (Oct 15, 2007)

Red Tide is back in full force at okaloosa, was out there earlier and it came back thick:banghead


----------



## jamessig (Oct 3, 2007)

http://okaloosaislandpier.blogspot.com/


----------

